# Hanama in H-town Herf



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

*Habana in H-town Herf*

Habana (Flint) was in town for work so some of us meet him up at Robusto's for a little Herf. Was Great meeting you Flint, anytime your in town let us know!

1. Habana (Flint) and Stogie
2. patefengreen (Rhonda) and (doglose) Doug
3. sysrock (Bo) and Flint
4. Rhonda, Doug, and Stogie
5. Flint and Stogie
6. Doug, bigfoot (Brian) and his girl Elana
7. tx_tuff (Frank) and Flint


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Great shots; thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Cigar Jack (Nov 16, 2005)

Nice shots... I wish my trip to Texas was taking me to Houston. Instead I'm headed to the Waco and El Paso Area.


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

You Houston boys herf more then Fidel!!!!! I am seriously jealous!!


----------



## terrasco-cl (Mar 4, 2007)

Wow! Wish I was there. Makes me want to move to that part of the state.


----------



## chubzerous (Jun 9, 2007)

Thats it! I am packing my bags and moving to Houston....

I better check with my wife first


----------



## Habana-cl (Nov 7, 2007)

Guy's, I had a great time. Thank you for the invite. Robustos was great. The next time I am in town I will let you know. If anyone heads to Houston give the guys a ring and make plans to herf with the H town crew. Flint


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Lok17 said:


> You Houston boys herf more then Fidel!!!!! I am seriously jealous!!


Don't know what your talking about? Had a out of town herf Sat, and out of town guess Tue (this thread), meet Flint up again tonight at an Olvia event, having a herf with a couple of the newer guys this Sun, than next Thursday the 13th having another herf with an out of town guest and than prob another Houston Herf Sat the 15th. That is only 6 herfs in two weeks! damn no wonder I can't get ant Christmas shopping done!!!!!!!!


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Habana said:


> Guy's, I had a great time. Thank you for the invite. Robustos was great. The next time I am in town I will let you know. If anyone heads to Houston give the guys a ring and make plans to herf with the H town crew. Flint


Hey Flint was great meeting you and getting to herf. Good thing for these guys I forgot my cam tonight at the Olvia event. Thanks for meeting me out there for one last smoke before you head home. Be safe and don't forget to let us know next time your coming to town.


----------



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

tx_tuff said:


> Hey Flint was great meeting you and getting to herf. Good thing for these guys I forgot my cam tonight at the Olvia event. Thanks for meeting me out there for one last smoke before you head home. Be safe and don't forget to let us know next time your coming to town.


Jeez Frank, you're the hostess with the mostest! Yeah, it was great to meet you Flint. Hope the trip was productive (looks like the non-business aspect was successful). Let us know when you'll be back in Houston.

Frank here's you one-stop Christmas shopping tip ... we just want cash. Plain and simple, you don't even need to wrap it. We won't mind. he he


----------



## boomerd35 (Apr 24, 2007)

No, I want my cash wrapped Frank


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Who said y'all was getting anything!


----------

